# Can a hedgehog use a rodent water bottle?



## Heggielover (Jan 2, 2017)

Do hedgehogs do better with a water bottle or bowl as a source for their drinking water? Is either better for them? Can u switch them from a bottle to bowl?


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

Hedgehogs do better with a bowl for drinking. It's a more natural position for them to drink, and there have been cases where hedgehogs have cut their tongues or chipped their teeth on the water bottles.

When I got my Hazel, she had been using a bottle with the breeder (some do this because it's easier than bowls with large numbers of hedgehogs). I immediately started her on a bowl, and monitored that she was indeed drinking from it, and she did just fine. If you switch yours, I suggest watching the water level closely to make sure your hedgie is indeed drinking from it.


----------

